# 40 Things That Will Make You Feel Old



## Meanderer (Oct 4, 2014)

After reading this list you will feel old. Guaranteed.

http://www.buzzfeed.com/mjs538/40-things-that-will-make-you-feel-old#3y1hp1l


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 4, 2014)

It'll make you feel older than you think, all that information on there is 4 years older than it says....for example McCauley culkin is not 30 years old he's 34...the spice girls are 4 years older than it states.... etc :eek1:


----------



## Falcon (Oct 4, 2014)

OMG ! How time flies.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 4, 2014)

hollydolly said:


> It'll make you feel older than you think, all that information on there is 4 years older than it says....for example McCauley culkin is not 30 years old he's 34...the spice girls are 4 years older than it states.... etc :eek1:



...it took me 4 years to post...using dial-up!(May 11, 2011 was date of article)


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 4, 2014)

:lofl:


----------



## Pappy (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm still trying to load it and the wife is pumping as fast as she can.


----------



## Falcon (Oct 4, 2014)

Pappy,  You old devil you!  You never told us she was your wife.  How do you handle those melons?


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 4, 2014)

JFK would have been 97 this year!


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 4, 2014)

Marilyn Monroe would have been 88 this year!


----------



## Ina (Oct 4, 2014)

Pappy, I'm going to tell Mrs. minion. :tapfoot:


----------



## jujube (Oct 16, 2014)

I couldn't open it for some reason but was one of them "standing in front of a mirror"?


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 24, 2014)

I feel old when I'm sitting in my chiropractor's office reading the People magazine and have no idea who most of the "celebrities" are!


----------



## Pappy (Oct 25, 2014)

Ina said:


> Pappy, I'm going to tell Mrs. minion. :tapfoot:



Ina. If that was Mrs. Minion, do you think I'd be wasting time on this Ipad?


----------



## oldman (Oct 25, 2014)

I remember when someone asked you if you wanted a Coke, they meant having a soda pop.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 25, 2014)

Half of those 40 things I don't even know who they are - guess I'm still a youngster.


----------

